# weird views of the Old Testament



## Scott (Nov 17, 2005)

What are some examples in church history of views that the Old Testament was not applicable to Christians. I know some sects rejected the OT altogether, etc. Looking for interesting, and especially for colorful, stories.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 17, 2005)

I know there was a man who made a "Bible" with only the New Testament, as the rest did not matter any longer, he said.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2005)

Thomas Jefferson believed that the God of the Old Testament was "a being of terrific character -- cruel, vindictive, capricious, and unjust" (_Jefferson's Works_, Vol. iv., p. 325). Therefore, when he undertook to create what came to be known as "Jefferson's Bible" he left out the Old Testament altogether.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 17, 2005)

Marcion


----------



## Scott (Nov 17, 2005)

Andrew: That is a good story.


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 17, 2005)

What about dispensationalism? It seem the only use they have for the Old Testament is good stories for the children in Sunday School and eschatological speculations.


----------

